# Clothing Brand Watches



## sweetloveheart (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey everyone -

So, whenever I go to the big department stores to look at watches, the sales people often show me watches made by clothing designers, i.e, Burberry, Kenneth Cole, Gucci, Diesel, etc.

I stay far away from these watches, even though some of them look nice. I just feel that they aren't worthy of their expensive price tag. I'm sure a lot of people would disagree. I like to buy watches that are made by watch makers.

What are people's thoughts on this?

I hope I didn't upset anyone, Just want to start a discussion on this and see what the community thinks.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

They're called "fashion watches." There's a subforum on WUS for them. The feeling toward them is generally negative, which to me says a lot on a forum where negativity is pretty rare.


----------



## HermesBlessMe (Aug 10, 2011)

I think the design from watch makers are classic or simple. They are focus on the machanism inside the watches.
Sometime I need something fashion. So I own some fashion watches like Aigner below.It's different and I feel cool when I wear it to the office because my office has 70% lady


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Search "fashion watches" and you'll find all the info you need.

Generally not considered a "collector's" watch. OK if you like the style. Mostly quartz based watches. 

You are generally paying for the "trendiness" of the designer whose name is on the dial. Definitely not worth retail price...but if you like one and find it at a good price...go for it. Ultimately this hobby is about liking the watch that's on your wrist.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I was flipping through my old WatchTime buyer's guide and saw some fashion watches, with Ronda quartz movements, going for $5,000+. Definitely not worth it. Anything more than $100 is a waste of money.


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

baronrojo said:


> Search "fashion watches" and you'll find all the info you need.
> 
> Generally not considered a "collector's" watch. OK if you like the style. Mostly quartz based watches.
> 
> You are generally paying for the "trendiness" of the designer whose name is on the dial. Definitely not worth retail price...but if you like one and find it at a good price...go for it. Ultimately this hobby is about liking the watch that's on your wrist.


Ultimately this hobby is about liking the watch that's on your wrist.[/QUOTE] 
IMO if you like it buy it as long as you feel that it is worth what you are paying, some are priced high because of the designers brand name but if you think about it is sorta the same way with name brand watch companies....isn't it?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Moved to the more suitable forum.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Not me, I used to sell them, Grimoldi on the other hand.


Bronte said:


> They're called "fashion watches." There's a subforum on WUS for them. The feeling toward them is generally negative, which to me says a lot on a forum where negativity is pretty rare.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
Calvin Klein and Nautica have some nice, practical models with reasonable prices. 

heb


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

For one thing, never pay for any watch ("fashion" or otherwise) at retail department store regular prices. There are plenty of other sources where they can be had at lower prices such as liquidator or outlet stores.

Also, not all fashion watches are the same. Many of the brands are owned and produced by larger, well known watch companies, like Timex and Movado for example. Most are cased in asia, but not all. There are some Swiss made ones too. I wouldn't consider a Gucci watch (Swiss) in the same category as a Kenneth Cole or a DKNY. Burberry (also Swiss) is in higher category too, but not as good as Gucci. Look around a little and do some study and research for a while to learn the lay of the land before you draw any conclusions or spend your money.

Al


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I too generally don't wanna spend more than 100 for "fashion" watches.
But these Burberry Military-style chronos for ~$300? I might! They look purty dang good to me!
Especially with the second hand nicely tucked away inside a sub-dial, what's to not like?
All pics Internetally findable.


----------



## MrHavana (Dec 13, 2011)

Burberry watches are made by Fossil, but they are Swiss Made and not bad for the money. I picked up a BU1326 a couple of years ago for about £160 and it's been ok.


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

+1



BU 1860
BU 1555


----------



## Millionaire Dude (Jan 10, 2012)

i-Gucci  love it


----------



## leoo (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a black face on black rubber band Armani. It's pretty good, but I want something nicer.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

This thread shares the same question characteristics as...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f386/any-thoughts-michael-kors-brand-638735.html


----------



## maddieking (Jan 25, 2012)

I think the clothing brand watches may look nice, but the mechanics behind them is definately not worth the price tag!


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

Do clothing brand watches look nice? Yes. 
Would I pay full price for them? NO

My rule is that when I get a "fashion watch" I get it off the bay or amazon. Much much cheaper.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Run away when you see fossil, folio, guess, and so on and so on. Especially quartz. You are paying for a stupid name with a seagull automatic (the worst grade you can get) and the quartz are no name movements.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

sager said:


> Do clothing brand watches look nice? Yes.
> Would I pay full price for them? NO
> 
> My rule is that when I get a "fashion watch" I get it off the bay or amazon. Much much cheaper.


But you don't get the sales lady saying "ooo this is an automatic! It never needs batteries!" I usually say "WOW when did they start making those?!" and walk away lol


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

stratct said:


> But you don't get the sales lady saying "ooo this is an automatic! It never needs battery's!" I usually say "WOW when did they start making those?!" and walk away lol


You are a cruel and unusual man. Absolutely heartless. :-!
At least leave her with the illusion of hope that you MIGHT consider returning to think some more about the possibility of buying that watch!... only to decide against it of course. ;-) :-!


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> You are a cruel and unusual man. Absolutely heartless. :-!
> At least leave her with the illusion of hope that you MIGHT consider returning to think some more about the possibility of buying that watch!... only to decide against it of course. ;-) :-!


Haha! I sometimes go into a department store an look at watches and take a while and then say no thanks, and then that's when I pull out my wallet and say that I was just kidding lmao. The look on their faces at first tho.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

stratct said:


> Haha! I sometimes go into a department store an look at watches and take a while and then say no thanks, and then that's when I pull out my wallet and say that I was just kidding lmao. The look on their faces at first tho.


Nothin' keeps you young like messin' with people.... all in good fun.
Keeps them young too.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Love that first Burberry and Gucci make some lovely looking watches... I dont understand why a 300 dollar Burberry with a quartz movement is not as good value as an Omega po at 5000. If the quartz movement costs 25 dollars and the mechanical a hundred, then that makes the Burberry a staggering value, no? Nevermind that Omega, Rolex et al, are fashion brands? Of course they are... It aint like they are practical or accurate, like the Burberry chavvograph. 
I am making it my mission this year to collect some beautiful looking quartz watches secondhand this year.

My first mission is to find someone who can put in a sterile pamalike superlumed dial into this beast for me. I love the case and love to wear it in the ocean. If anyone can gelp, please shoot me a pm


----------



## jaliza (Jun 26, 2012)

I also want to say WOW... When i read the above post i wish that i will buying these automatic watches. It is looking hot


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Fashion watches are a good starting point (I think my first watch ever was a Guess lol ) but in terms of a "collection" its a waste of time, if you really love them so bad, wait until they need a battery change and then buy them off the bay or similar. 

I usually go to the departement store to check out some Seikos, unfortunatley here in Canada we usually only get the philipino and Malaysian seikos (etc) not that theres anything wrong with it, but I hate it when the sales lady goes "Seiko is made in Japan" when you can clearly notice on the dial the specific ones she was talking about isn't , sometimes I try to point it out to them and they usually give me a "Oh the old ones say Made in Japan, the new ones say *insert whatever selling point they've been ordered to talk about here*" regardless of where Seikos are made in you can get a better deal and a better watch than the "fashion watch" from a Seiko.

Although I've been suprised with Fendi and Lous Vuitton's Fashion watch brand the quality is nice and the price point is decent then again for the price of a LV watch you can get a Rolex or Omega in some cases. 

I think the fashion watch will remain a first purchase watch for most individuals and unless they pair up with a known movement manufacturer (like Montblanc did) they'll never attain a "collectors" status. Who wants a watch you throw out in 5 years anyway?


----------



## William Tockman (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeping in mind too that fashion watches are not meant nor geared towards the collector. Just like, one is not going to visit a Kia or Hyundai dealer hoping to find a Porsche or a Lotus. The watch buyer shopping in a retail environment is not the same person who is collecting watches. Persoanlly, I love Ralph Lauren and Nautica clothing. I'm not going to wear a RL watch, but then again if Omega or Rolex strts offering shoes or boxers, I'm not about to run out and buy those either.


----------



## Alfred-Kwak (Jul 26, 2012)

Any D&G Watches fans here?


----------



## Crown and Caliber (Jan 12, 2012)

stratct said:


> But you don't get the sales lady saying "ooo this is an automatic! It never needs batteries!" I usually say "WOW when did they start making those?!" and walk away lol


Without waiting to hear their answer?


----------



## flaming1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Even people's skin looks different to me than it does to others. I've sometimes wondered what it would be like to be non-colorblind for a day.So young generation like different style and wants looks in modern style.


London fashion week
Click able








[/QUOTE]


----------



## search231GT (Aug 7, 2012)

There are a lot of clothing brands out there that produce watches and many of them are actually nice. Although I actually prefer brands that are dedicated to watches, I don't shy away from brands that make clothing. One of my watches is made by Express which is also one of my favorite clothing brands, it is a simple design but it is stylish. For me if the watch is stylish, functional, and respectable it is worth my interest.


----------



## mercy.nick (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi buddies, Calvin Klein have awesome selection with inexpensive price points. You can experience awesome and fashionable when you use it to the routines.


----------



## johnperregaux (Dec 6, 2012)

WHen the sales girl says that, you don't walk away. You hand her your Rolex and say: "Hold my rolex while I try this on" and then grab her number.



stratct said:


> But you don't get the sales lady saying "ooo this is an automatic! It never needs batteries!" I usually say "WOW when did they start making those?!" and walk away lol


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

stratct said:


> Run away when you see fossil, folio, guess, and so on and so on. Especially quartz. You are paying for a stupid name with a seagull automatic (the worst grade you can get) and the quartz are no name movements.


Fossil uses Citizen Miyota for its quartz movements so if Citizen is no-name I guess I could agree with you on that. That said, there are a lot of fashion brands out there that ask for hefty price tags but with the international brands that corporations like Fossil Group and Swatch Group offer I believe we're quite safe.


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Have heard that Lacoste watches use Movado movements. Brooks Brothers use Seiko movements.


----------



## watchNoob (Dec 3, 2007)

HaleL said:


> Have heard that Lacoste watches use Movado movements. Brooks Brothers use Seiko movements.


I don't think Movado makes movements; they make cases and use mostly Ronda quartz movements or modified ETA automatics in their higher-priced lines. It is, however, probable that Movado produces some lines of Lacoste watches, as many mass-market watch companies make watches for fashion houses under contract.


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

watchNoob said:


> I don't think Movado makes movements; they make cases and use mostly Ronda quartz movements or modified ETA automatics in their higher-priced lines. It is, however, probable that Movado produces some lines of Lacoste watches, as many mass-market watch companies make watches for fashion houses under contract.


Forgive me, Movado makes their watches and I believe they use a similar movement.


----------



## enzo panuccio (Jul 14, 2009)

error -apologies


----------



## cht (Dec 18, 2012)

felt like those were kinda fashion only~


----------



## kilsonvorra (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, i also agree with this post that we should always buy the watches from direct quality watch makers which is the best option to buy and get quality with watches. My favourite watch brand is citizen which is available with full quality and designer outlook also.


----------

